# Overnight near Alicante airport



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I will be arriving fro the south to the Alicante airport area and would like a stopover for the night.

I will be arriving late-ish and leaving early. Was thinking of perhaps a car park near a beach just south of the airport?

Anyone know of anywhere that I can secrete myself for a few hours without getting myself in trouble?

Thank you very much.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We parked by a beach just south of the airport for a few hours a couple of years ago before picking up our son from the airport late afternoon. At the time it was clearly being used as a gay cruising area so you might want to be a little cautious of anywhere that looks fine at first view.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Lamarina, 40 minutes away is excellent, front wheels right by the beach, looks very muck like Shirley Valentine's Beach with a small restaurant/ Hostel /Hotel.
No problems parking at all. 
Some MH's have been there weeks!!.
We normaly visit several times a year to this spot.
Dennis


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sure you can park at La Marina either at Plaja la Pinet on the north side or at the end of the road opp the shop selling ornaments and stoneware at the lights 2 third down from the north end. However you can also park at the south end of Santa Pola just near the marina. Lots of vans in both places but Santa Pola is closer to the airport


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sure you can park at La Marina either at Plaja la Pinet on the north side or at the end of the road opp the shop selling ornaments and stoneware at the lights 2 third down from the north end. However you can also park at the south end of Santa Pola just near the marina. Lots of vans in both places but Santa Pola is closer to the airport


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks very much indeed. Fabulous advice as ever.

La Marina or Santa Pola it is!


----------

